# Echolot Eagle Cuda 128



## aborre_23 (2. Februar 2005)

hallo, 

ich möchte mir ein Echolot zulegen und da ich nicht zu viel Geld dafür ausgeben möchte, ist mein Augenmerk auf das Eagle Cuda 128 gefallen (20+60 Grad Geberwinkel). 

Meine Fragen: 

1.) Ist dieses Echolot auch für einen relativ flachen See (max. Tiefe 7,5m) geeignet? 

2.) Ist die Graulinienfunktion brauchbar? 

3.) Für welche max. Tiefe ist der Einsatz eines Echolotes mit 150 Grad Geberwinkel sinnvoll (Bsp. Eagle Tri Finder)?


----------



## anglerbraut (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Echolot Eagle Cuda 128*

Hallo,:v 
dieses Echolot interessiert mich auch, wäre vom Preis her auch toll. ;+ 
Hoffe, du hast nichts dagegen, wenn ich mich mit einem Ohr mit rein klinke?
Vielen Dank |supergri


----------



## OLLI01 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Echolot Eagle Cuda 128*

Hab nen Kumpel für RUTE&ROLLE geworben und mir das  Eagle Cuda 128
als Prämie ausgesucht.Schätze mal das ich es so in 4-6 Wochen in Händen halten werde.Gebe dann mal einen Bericht ab.
OLLI01


----------



## HD4ever (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Echolot Eagle Cuda 128*

was kostet das denn so ???
das Eagle Cuda 168 liegt so bei 110-130 € und hat im Angelwoche Test ein Gesamturteil "Gut" bekommen ....
Hab das schon bei nem Kollegen im Einsatz gesehen - ist empfehlenswert.
Ich hab mir dann allerdings ein Lowrance X-51 gekauft ..... etwas besser ...


----------



## heinzrch (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Echolot Eagle Cuda 128*

Das Eagle Couda gabs auch Werbeprämie bei Fisch und Fang für 50€ Zuzahlung.
Da wäre das Abo für ein Jahr umsonst (wenn man das Couda mit 120€ veranschlagt...)


----------



## krauthi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Echolot Eagle Cuda 128*

ich selber habe auch ein lowrance X 51  und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem gerät  kann es also nur weiter empfehlen

gruß krauthi


----------



## hugo (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Echolot Eagle Cuda 128*

Bei www.svb.de gibt es das Cuda 128 für 89,90 - Natürlich zzgl. Versandkosten!


----------



## bengt (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Echolot Eagle Cuda 128*



			
				hugo schrieb:
			
		

> Bei www.svb.de gibt es das Cuda 128 für 89,90 - Natürlich zzgl. Versandkosten!



EUR 89 dürfte der aktuelle preis sein, auch bei anderen anbietern grad mal gecheckt; will aber keine "schleichwerbung" machen, bei interesse per PN...


----------



## bernie1 (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Echolot Eagle Cuda 128*



			
				aborre_23 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> ich möchte mir ein Echolot zulegen und da ich nicht zu viel Geld dafür ausgeben möchte, ist mein Augenmerk auf das Eagle Cuda 128 gefallen (20+60 Grad Geberwinkel).
> 
> ...


 
Zu1:
gerade super für flache Seen
Zu2:
Wenn die Sonne nicht direkten Einfluß hat sehr gut, noch besser in der Dämmerung.
bin mit dem Cuda 128 zufrieden.
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## hugo (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Echolot Eagle Cuda 128*



			
				bengt schrieb:
			
		

> EUR 89 dürfte der aktuelle preis sein, auch bei anderen anbietern grad mal gecheckt; will aber keine "schleichwerbung" machen, bei interesse per PN...


Hatte mich auch für das Teil interessiert und dann auch gekauft - war der günstigste Preis, den ich zu dem Zeitpunkt gefunden habe! Sollte von mir auch keine Schleichwerbung sein!


----------



## bengt (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Echolot Eagle Cuda 128*



			
				hugo schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte von mir auch keine Schleichwerbung sein!



neenee, wollte dir auch nicht auf die füße treten, wollte mich selbst nur etwas zurückhalten  :m


----------



## hugo (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Echolot Eagle Cuda 128*



			
				bengt schrieb:
			
		

> neenee, wollte dir auch nicht auf die füße treten, wollte mich selbst nur etwas zurückhalten :m


ok :m


----------



## Mr.Teeq (13. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot Eagle Cuda 128*

hallo
wenns noch nicht zu spät ist, das eagle cuda 168 war mal testsieger bei den echos bis 300€ und kostet bei askari 109€!


----------



## mracer (3. April 2005)

*AW: Echolot Eagle Cuda 128*

Servus @all,

was ist denn überhaput der Unterschied zwischen einem Eagle Cuda 128 und 168? Außer dem Preis :q
Habe nur die Auflösung als Unterschied ausmachen können...


----------

